# Finally Got My Mandarin Crocodile Salamander/Newt!!! :D



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I was after a Mandarin Crocodile Salamander/Newt (Tylototriton Shanjing) since early last year but couldn't never find one because I'm so unlucky lol...... Until yesterday I stumbled upon them and bought 2!!  

Got them in their Quarantine set-up at the moment and dont really want to disturb them yet but I took a quick picture of one of them while i was putting them in the set-up just to show you all!  










I took a very quick photo of her while holding her to put her in the set up  









Anyway, Thanks for looking :2thumb: I'm very happy with them both! 

MantellaMan


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

ohh hes pretty.
Got a Fire Salamander a coiple of days ago an can already say, i want more, i may have to find myselfs one of those.
Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Jor1 said:


> ohh hes pretty.
> Got a Fire Salamander a coiple of days ago an can already say, i want more, i may have to find myselfs one of those.
> Congrats :2thumb:


Thank you  him and her are bother gorgeous but i couldn't take a picture of him because he wouldn't stay still long enough! lol So after a few seconds I thought he would be better off leaving for the moment lol 

haha Salamanders are very addicting (I tell a lie all Amphibs are lol) How are your Fire Salamanders doing and what subspecies did you get?  

Yeah these are pretty amazing Salamanders I'm glad i got the pair though  

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

They are beauties mate, but I believe they are Tylototriton Kweichowensis (note the colouration of the head) and not shanjing (which I keep myself). In fairness, you've struck lucky as they are even harder to source than the shanjing! Can I be so nosey as to ask where you got them from, as I'm very jealous and have been after some for a while?!

These pages may help...:2thumb:

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Tylototriton kweichowensis

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Tylototriton shanjing

ps not sure if you're on the site but www.caudata.org is a fab site for getting more info on these guys. Enjoy your cracking newts - they're beautiful.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

obrowell said:


> They are beauties mate, but I believe they are Tylototriton Kweichowensis (note the colouration of the head) and not shanjing (which I keep myself). In fairness, you've struck lucky as they are even harder to source than the shanjing! Can I be so nosey as to ask where you got them from, as I'm very jealous and have been after some for a while?!
> 
> These pages may help...:2thumb:
> 
> ...


Omg I thought that but didn't want to shout it and look like an idiot and because i have never been that lucky!!! lol I noticed that the Orange Markings on the head were absent but I didn't give it a second thought! lol 

I will PM you about where i got my two for you  

An thank you so much for telling me this as i was in a lot of doubt as to if they were a Sub-species or not!! :2thumb:

And thank you they really are beautiful aren't they, i saw them and fell in love haha

MM


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

obrowell said:


> They are beauties mate, but I believe they are Tylototriton Kweichowensis (note the colouration of the head) and not shanjing (which I keep myself). In fairness, you've struck lucky as they are even harder to source than the shanjing! Can I be so nosey as to ask where you got them from, as I'm very jealous and have been after some for a while?!
> 
> These pages may help...:2thumb:
> 
> ...


I agree with kweichowensis.Lots came in from china last year,i had about 30 in stock.


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> Thank you  him and her are bother gorgeous but i couldn't take a picture of him because he wouldn't stay still long enough! lol So after a few seconds I thought he would be better off leaving for the moment lol
> 
> haha Salamanders are very addicting (I tell a lie all Amphibs are lol) How are your Fire Salamanders doing and what subspecies did you get?
> 
> ...


they are very addictive indeed 
im not sure what subspecies it is, is there anywhere that i can see pics to find out?


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Jor1 said:


> they are very addictive indeed
> im not sure what subspecies it is, is there anywhere that i can see pics to find out?


Here you go mate, here is a list of the subspecies you can get hold of  

Fire Salamander SubSpecies


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Berber King said:


> I agree with kweichowensis.Lots came in from china last year,i had about 30 in stock.


Yeah now i have seen the pictures on Caudata.org i can see its a Kweichow Crocodile Salamander! :O And funnily enough he said they were LTC and that he had them for about 6-12 months.


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> Here you go mate, here is a list of the subspecies you can get hold of
> 
> Fire Salamander SubSpecies



thanks , cant tell which one it is, maybe bernandez??
here he/she is








am i right? lol


congrats on the even rarer than you though salamnder btw:no1:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Jor1 said:


> thanks , cant tell which one it is, maybe bernandez??
> here he/she is
> image
> am i right? lol
> ...



Well i just looked and it looks more Similar to the S.S.Terrestris in all honesty! 
*Here is the list of subspecies with pictures *

Salamandra Salamandra Subs

and hahaha thank you! I guess everyone is Jammy at some point in their lives, i guess this was my time haha :L :2thumb:


----------



## Jor1 (Aug 10, 2011)

MantellaMan said:


> Well i just looked and it looks more Similar to the S.S.Terrestris in all honesty!
> *Here is the list of subspecies with pictures *
> 
> Salamandra Salamandra Subs
> ...


ah i think you may be right, it looks identical 
i shall stop hijacking your thread now:lol2:

if your lucks really good maybe shell be pregnant too :gasp:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Jor1 said:


> ah i think you may be right, it looks identical
> i shall stop hijacking your thread now:lol2:
> 
> if your lucks really good maybe shell be pregnant too :gasp:


Haha yeah well i couldnt find better pictures so i think you have found your subspecies!  

Thats ok mate not a problem!  

and hahaha well i couldnt be or anyone else for that matter that lucky!! :L If she is then that would be great though!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jo-nin (Sep 8, 2011)

wow absolutely beautiful :flrt::flrt:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Jo-nin said:


> wow absolutely beautiful :flrt::flrt:


Thank you  I am very lucky to have both of them!


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

How about some pictures of the setup?


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

DreamFish said:


> How about some pictures of the setup?


I will take some pictures of the new set up im making for them  I'm keeping these two in Quarantine atm so they are in a basic set up with loads of hides and moss and a nice big water bowl


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

*Photos Of Set-up*

I know its a bit delayed but I have got photos on my laptop now  

Here is the Temporary Set-up for the Kweichow Crocodile Salamanders, It looks a bit naff because its all new in the photos but you know lol





































Bit of a lame set up as it has no plants in it atm but still, set ups a set up eh lol 

Cheers 

Josh


----------

